# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Luggage Options

## Travel2

Hi all. I am new to this forum and was looking for some suggestions for luggage. I need one large wheeled upright for check-in and a wheeled carry-on. Any style, as long as its durable and lightweight, would do. I prefer softshell luggage over hardshell and am not too big on coordinated sets. I would prefer to pick up two pieces that best fit my requirements. I would really appreciate some inputs.

----------


## lionelklynn

I think that You have lots of burden. But You have no any idea about the inputs for those luggage. I think that You will get this idea through online. I am sure that You will get the arrangement of luggage inputs as soon as.

----------


## susanfree

You can check the details on online shops.

----------


## davidsmith36

Find it online. It worths.

----------


## Rettu

Thank you for sharing!

----------


## Lopityh

Thank you, the device is useful and I think I will soon have the same

----------

